# Handle Connection Problem



## Crue (3. Apr 2014)

Hi

Ich habe da ein Problem. 

Meine empfangsMethode:


```
public class Server
{

	
  private static void handleConnection( Socket client ) throws IOException
  {
	
	String command="";
    Scanner     in  = new Scanner( client.getInputStream() );
    PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter( client.getOutputStream(), true );

    String commandIn = in.nextLine();
    if(commandIn!=""){
    	Verarbeitung.verarbeiten(commandIn);
    }
  }

  public static void empfangen(ServerSocket server)throws IOException
  {
   

    while ( true )
    {
      Socket client = null;

      try
      {
        client = server.accept();
        handleConnection ( client );
      }
      catch ( IOException e ) {
        e.printStackTrace();
      }
      finally {
        if ( client != null )
          try { 
        	  client.close(); 
        	  }
        catch ( IOException e )
        {
        	
        }
      }
    }
  }
}
```

Ich sende mit der unteren Methode einen String, zwar wird dieser übertragen, aber irgendwie fehlerhaft. 
Wenn ich zum Beispiel den String "Auto" übertrage, dann sollte commandIn = "Auto" sein, aber das ist es irgendwie nicht, den wenn ich mit if soetwas abfrage: if(commandIn=="Auto") dann funktioniert das nicht...aber wenn ich nur abfrage: if(commandIn!="") dann wird die schleife ausgeführt...

Fals es schlecht vormuliert ist, tut dies mir Leid, weisst nicht genau wie ich das sonst beschrieben soll....

Hier meine Sende Methode:


```
import java.net.*;
import java.util.Scanner;
import java.io.*;

public class Sender
{
  public static void senden(String text)
  {
    Socket server = null;

    try
    {
      server = new Socket( "localhost", 1000 );
      //Scanner     in  = new Scanner( server.getInputStream() );
      PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter( server.getOutputStream(), true );

      out.println( text );
    }
    catch ( UnknownHostException e ) {
      e.printStackTrace();
    }
    catch ( IOException e ) {
      e.printStackTrace();
    }
    finally {
      if ( server != null )
        try 
        { 
        	server.close(); 
        }
        catch ( IOException e ) 
        {
        	
        }
    }
  }
}
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Apr 2014)

Moin,

Strings vergleicht man mit "equals()", NICHT mit "==" !!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Crue (3. Apr 2014)

Ok Danke 
Hoffentlich klappts


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Apr 2014)

Moin,



Crue hat gesagt.:


> Hoffentlich klappts


Das klappt ... wirf' einfach mal eine Blick in das API :idea:
Java Platform SE 7

Gruß
Klaus


----------

